# Split chords



## TelegramSam (Jul 1, 2013)

Can anyone explain the theory behind split chords to me? I literally know next to nothing about them...


----------



## ncfiala (Jul 1, 2013)

Do you mean split chord or slash chord? A slash chord is just an inverted chord, or in other words, a chord with a note other than the root in the bass. I have heard the term split chord used to refer to a chord that contains both a major third and a minor third.


----------



## Mr. Big Noodles (Jul 1, 2013)

Your terminology is ambiguous. The closest thing that I can think of is split chord members. This is when there is more than one type of third, fifth, or seventh in a chord. For example, G(3!) contains the pitches G B&#9837; B D. It's a cross between G (G B D) and Gm (G B&#9837; D); in other words, a G triad with both a major and a minor third. Split thirds usually encountered in polymodal situations, and in 7(#9) chords. 

G7(#9) = G B D F A# (A# is enharmonically equivalent to B&#9837

It is also possible that you mean to say something else. A link from another forum that might help to find the right terminology: http://www.ultimate-guitar.com/forum/archive/index.php?t-309847.html

Note: the above link does not describe any sort of splitting. If you mean polychords or inverted (slash) chords, I can explain those as well.


----------



## TelegramSam (Jul 1, 2013)

Sorry, it was quite unclear what I meant, I did mean "slash" chords, I've heard them be called split chords before.


----------



## tedtan (Jul 1, 2013)

The slash chord is just a chord with a note other than it's root in the bass. So, for example, G/B would be a G major (G-B-D) with a B as the lowest note.


----------



## Mr. Big Noodles (Jul 1, 2013)

Slash chords are plain old regular chords, except with a member other than the root in the bass. D/F# is a D major triad (D F# A), but instead of having the root on the bottom (D), the third is now on the bottom (F#). It is said that this chord is inverted, because the root is no longer the bass note. D/A is another inversion of D, this time with the fifth in the bass.

You'll also find chords whose bass notes are not regular chord members, such as D/G. This is, in terms of function, what we call a "polyvalent harmony", meaning that it is functioning as two different chords at the same time, though it is not uncommon to find these as non-functional chords. This paragraph contains information that is probably way over your head at this point, so don't worry about it - go out, make music, and let the thinkers do the thinking. 

(Note on the above thought: you might see something like D/C, and you might say that there is no C in a D triad, but the chord symbol should actually read D7/C because The C will be heard as a seventh. Or you might have a chord such as Em/C#, where the chord is really just a root position C#ø7. Once again, maybe a bit beyond where you are, and you really need command of functional harmony and chord spelling to get this stuff, but write it however it makes sense to you in the meantime.)


----------



## TelegramSam (Jul 1, 2013)

Thanks everyone, I think I've got (some sort of) grasp on it now.


----------



## fantom (Jul 2, 2013)

It is typically used so the bass can play a more fluid line... Example in the key of A minor:

Am x4
C/G x4
F x4
Em x2
Em/G x2

This just means you are playing Am -> C -> F -> Em as a progression, but the bass is going AAAAGGGGFFFFEEGG.

Of course, assuming the bass player isn't just playing the guitar part.


----------

